# Cobalt Blue Zebra with Eye Popping and a Funny looking lip?



## reddevil55 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey guys... I have had this CBZ for a lil over a year now and he has never shown any signs of illness... He lives in a 75 Gal. tank that has been set up since way before he was a fry... I do regular 30-40% water changes every week... I use AquaSafe to get rid of chlorine. I feed Omega One sinking pellets. he has about 11 tank mates including a Red Zebra, two Kenyi, a Johanni, a couple Peacock breeds and a couple Bristlnose plecos. The newest fish are the Bristlnose plecos, which were held in a holding tank for over a week before introducing them to my main tank. All of the other fish have been raised with this fella since they were about an inch long with no aggression problems at all besides the occasional bossing around. I have two ehiem look alike canister filters each pumping 265 gph advertised. Which get cleaned once a month. i'm not really good at describing things so I'll be posting pics of his current condition. PLS HELP!!! I love all my fish and I've grown quite attached to them and I really dnt want to lose my CBZ. Thanks in advance


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks like some type of fungus. You can try some aquarium salt at 2-4 tablespoons/10 gallons for a few days and see if it clears up. If it doesn't clear up then I would use some fungus medication or antibiotics (kanamycin, Amoxicillin, maracyn, etc.). Do large water changes 50% or more in between medication treatments. A 10G quarrentine tank is best.


----------



## reddevil55 (Jul 1, 2012)

Would a fungus cause the eyes to bulge like that?


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm not sure if a fungus would make an eye bulge, probably not. I would be more likely to start antibiotics to be on the safe side.


----------



## reddevil55 (Jul 1, 2012)

I have him in a 10 gal hospital tank with 70% tank water 30% dechlorinized fresh water... where would I get the antibiotics? Where I live the closest fish related store is petco about 30 min away... would they carry antibiotics? if so what brand or type do u recommend?


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

Use aquabid.com under the medications section. Mvp is the supplier. I buy from him all the time. Also the cheapest you will find. If you have a petsmart near you they also carry maracyn and tetracycline but I find kanamycin is the best which mvp carries.


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

reddevil55 said:


> I have him in a 10 gal hospital tank with 70% tank water 30% dechlorinized fresh water... where would I get the antibiotics? Where I live the closest fish related store is petco about 30 min away... would they carry antibiotics? if so what brand or type do u recommend?


Why are you using deionized water? All you need to use is 100% tap water (with the temperature being close or equal to main tank) with a good dechlorinizer. I meant Petco and not petsmart that carries maracyn and tetracycline. Remember to do 30-50% water changes in between medications. I also feel that when using antibiotics it is better to use it every 8 hours instead of the recommended 24 hrs.


----------



## reddevil55 (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm not using deionized water, I'm using dechlorinized water... its from my tap. I've had him in the hospital tank a few days now and his bulging eye has gone down... other than that no change... he seems like he is swimming "stiffly" ? and he twitches from time to time.. I also noticed he is taking short sharp breathes and is not at all interested in food. with your first recommendation of fungus I treated with a fungus med I had on hand. since the only thing that has changed is his eye I think I'll be going to petco tomorrow to get some antibiotics


----------

